# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

Please provide written pronunciation russian letters...new comer to learn....

----------


## chaika

Probably would be best if you bought a textbook with a CD, or went to your library for a textbook.

----------

